# Dash Panel Inlay



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hereis a pic of my new dash under construction. Wabbit's Woodworks in Texas made this, and matching pieces for my console, shift bezel, and some sweet custom door panel parts!!!! The wood is Carpathian Elm Burl. It is not attached to the panel yet because the gauges must be built and installed first!!! Things are starting to move along..................................E


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! It is real wood with about 60 coats of polyurethane(?) clear on top...real deep, like a piano case looks.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats' really sweet looking!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

nice looking stuff!


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Very nice....this had to cost a few bucks...really makes it look deep.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Very nice! I'm assuming this is a custom piece, or is it a product they offer?
IIRC, Is'nt there a burlwood shift knob available from the factory? That would compliment the dash nicely.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Very nice! I'm assuming this is a custom piece, or is it a product they offer?
> IIRC, Is'nt there a burlwood shift knob available from the factory? That would compliment the dash nicely.


Mine has the wood gear shift knob that matches the sport wood steering wheel, it's the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

nice very nice


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas! here are a couple pics of the custom door handles and panels and matching wood inlays...also a piece of Red leather to match the seats I will be using from a '06 GTO.... I will be using a Billet Specialties Red leather 14" 1/2 wrap steering wheel that has 3 spokes sort of like a Grant wheel. I'm gonna match the upholstery to the red '06 seats (I hope)...lots of thinking and worrying going into this.......check out www.wabbitsww.com ask for Bill...


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Looking good Eric...who did the toes? :rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rick, I noticed that also....those are my 2 back feet!:willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKYGTO said:


> Very nice! I'm assuming this is a custom piece, or is it a product they offer?
> IIRC, Is'nt there a burlwood shift knob available from the factory? That would compliment the dash nicely.


Alky, Custom work done in Texas ! Not sure what shift knob to use...maybe one of those ones that look like a glass eye ?! Hey! My 871 arrived yesterday....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We want pictures!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

OK...I'll post some later and try to leave my feet out.:lol:


----------

